# Rain-x vs Anglewax H2Go



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Thought I'd do a comparison between these two, first both easy to use but Anglewax has the lead slightly not sure with regards to duration yet as only just gone over to Anglewax but notice this today 
















Now the discovery hadn't been used since yesterday morning but the van was used last night


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The van has the rain-x on by the way


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've found H2GO outlasts RainX by a good margin.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

First time I used rain x it was great on my old car when I applied it to my new car it was unbearable just smears like hell when Useing the wipers ??? Did a full cleansing of the glass even used bar keepers friend still smeared now Useing a product from clb called crystal clear and its ace to be fair but hope you have more luck than me


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I used rainX until about 3 yrs ago when I tried G1 but didn't like that so tried G5 it's great but I felt like a change, I got H2GO & so far it seems the best. 
It's easy to apply with no smears and I've not had and real build up of ice since applying it 

I would say h2go is loads better than rainX & its so easy to apply it doesn't matter if you need to apply every time you wash the car.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I normally use g1 but decided on h2go, great stuff to use and lasts around 6-8 weeks a bottle goes a long way


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Just bought H2Go based on another thread on here; I don't find it any better or different than Rain-X; thus thinking of stopping using (both). It is very bad in the dark, as after a wipe, the entire area is really cloudy (due to the many tiny tiny water droplets that the hydrophobic surface creates; does hinder the vision... During the day is less detrimental, but still visible.. Takes several seconds for it to clear.. Interestingly my car manual actually states not to use these type of products for the very same reason...


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I applied some today, following a full decon of my shower screens.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

jenks said:


> I applied some today, following a full decon of my shower screens.


Funnily enough i did ours too before i left the other day. It's never looked so clean and i did enjoy watching the water just run off lol


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Waiting for a new spray head as mine in knackered, then will do a second coat. After that I need to decide what to put on the tiles, wax or sealant? Cquk '14 on tiles anyone? Thinking probably a liquid, spray wax


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

szladob said:


> Just bought H2Go based on another thread on here; I don't find it any better or different than Rain-X; thus thinking of stopping using (both). It is very bad in the dark, as after a wipe, the entire area is really cloudy (due to the many tiny tiny water droplets that the hydrophobic surface creates; does hinder the vision... During the day is less detrimental, but still visible.. Takes several seconds for it to clear.. Interestingly my car manual actually states not to use these type of products for the very same reason...


Sounds like you've not prep'd the windscreen correctly first as there shouldn't be any issues in the dark at all. In fact I find it better due to the lack of [email protected] on it. Of course I could be wrong as I'm sure there are some windscreen that shouldn't have anything on them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Rain X is alright, but H2go lasts longer. Nanolex is the best rain repellent ime (although more expensive)and outlasts everything else that i've tried. Gtech etc.


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Sounds like you've not prep'd the windscreen correctly first as there shouldn't be any issues in the dark at all. In fact I find it better due to the lack of [email protected] on it. Of course I could be wrong as I'm sure there are some windscreen that shouldn't have anything on them.


I have cleaned and clayed the window before the application; didn't polish it this time. But I don't think the misting effect I am seeing is a question of dirt on the glass; it is the very nature of these product to be hydrophobic, thus beading water.. So after each wipe, there are millions of tiny beads, which create the mist on the glass, and it tends to go away after several seconds..

Also on my car, as the left wiper comes all the way to the right, in the actual line where it stops, both products wear out quickly, so I have a line with different visual properties right in the middle of my main view.... 

Just saw this test on Auto Express (not trying to endorse it by any means), where the intro explains exactly what I am experiencing...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/65649/rain-repellents-reviews-2013-group-test

On the other hand - Rain-X antifog is awesome... Completely stopped the everyday morning fog on the inside...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I find h2go not very fussy, infact I just wash my screen as usual and a quick ipa and I get no smearing or issues at all with a minimum 4 weeks protection, if I clay and decontaminate it doubles


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Right lets get this back on track, the original question was if anyone else had noticed if there's had done what mine had done? The van windscreen is coated with rain-x and has frozen although not as bad as everyone else's in the street but the the landrover hasn't and that's coated with H2Go it has since done this a couple of times, although last night it was frozen it hadn't been driven in a couple days and was still better (not as much ice) than the van glass which had only been driven three hours before!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

jenks said:


> I applied some today, following a full decon of my shower screens.





danwel said:


> Funnily enough i did ours too before i left the other day. It's never looked so clean and i did enjoy watching the water just run off lol


Thank God it's not just me then haha. However I used Autoglym Fast Glass - I'm just about out now so might have a little look at the H2Go and see how I get on......I might even use if on the car haha!


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

JR1982 said:


> Right lets get this back on track, the original question was if anyone else had noticed if there's had done what mine had done? The van windscreen is coated with rain-x and has frozen although not as bad as everyone else's in the street but the the landrover hasn't and that's coated with H2Go it has since done this a couple of times, although last night it was frozen it hadn't been driven in a couple days and was still better (not as much ice) than the van glass which had only been driven three hours before!


Not sure if it is a fair comparison, if you are driving one car, and not the other, as the one you drive will have warm windows, thus may or may not attract more moisture as it cools down after driving.. just a thought... Also where the car parks can make a difference, my windows on the side where the car is close to the hedge it hardly ever gets frost...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

Do my shower screens regularly with G5.

Tip: If you have hard water and want to remove the calcium deposits then use: *Acidic wheel cleaner* Works like a dream.
Also great for removing hardened floor tile grouting.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

szladob said:


> Not sure if it is a fair comparison, if you are driving one car, and not the other, as the one you drive will have warm windows, thus may or may not attract more moisture as it cools down after driving.. just a thought... Also where the car parks can make a difference, my windows on the side where the car is close to the hedge it hardly ever gets frost...


On the day that it happened the first time both vehicles where used about the same or left running for the same time so both where about the same temperature they also both had the glass cleaned at the same time to keep it as fair as possible. But also I've noticed that the H2Go seems to repel the water at a much slower speed and after driving a similar amount of miles in each in similar conditions the H2Go seems to be lasting better as well:doublesho


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

JR1982 said:


> Right lets get this back on track, the original question was if anyone else had noticed if there's had done what mine had done? The van windscreen is coated with rain-x and has frozen although not as bad as everyone else's in the street but the the landrover hasn't and that's coated with H2Go it has since done this a couple of times, although last night it was frozen it hadn't been driven in a couple days and was still better (not as much ice) than the van glass which had only been driven three hours before!


I've noticed this since using H2go on the Merc, peeked out the window the other morning, saw all the cars on the street frozen, went out fully expecting a frozen screen but no mine was fine!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Fair play to Angelwax, while using mine this week the spray head packed in so I emailed them. They sent out 2 heads, 1 new type to review and a free airfreshener. Good customer service, thanks


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

jenks said:


> Fair play to Angelwax, while using mine this week the spray head packed in so I emailed them. They sent out 2 heads, 1 new type to review and a free airfreshener. Good customer service, thanks


I had that problem halfway through a bottle, i just poured it in the end...definitely something they need to sort out.


----------



## mantababe (Jan 27, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> Sounds like you've not prep'd the windscreen correctly first as there shouldn't be any issues in the dark at all. In fact I find it better due to the lack of [email protected] on it. Of course I could be wrong as I'm sure there are some windscreen that shouldn't have anything on them.


hi could you give tips and advice on how to prep it correctly as im very very new to this looking after your car business

thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

mantababe said:


> hi could you give tips and advice on how to prep it correctly as im very very new to this looking after your car business
> 
> thanks


Everyone has their own method however I watched AMMO NYC video on you tube on window cleaning and follow that, the results are perfect (IMO  )

Yes, all the steps take some time but well worth it.

Here's the link:





Enjoy 

Any questions just shout.


----------

